# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  Middle Eastern Border Insurance (Car)

## MiddleEast

Hi, in Mar 07, I'm hoping to drive home (UK) from the UAE via Saudi, Jordan, Syria, Turkey, The Balkans, Italy, France and want to know if anyone has any experience of getting insurance for their car at any of those countries' borders? I've also heard of something called green card insurance... Any ideas. Any help would be appreciated. Cheers, Wadirunner.

----------


## davidsmith36

From what I remember you can pay in euro but there is also an ATM to withdraw lira.dangerous with some mountain passes and winding snake roads.Thats way anyone getting insurance for theire car.

----------

